# how to make globe panoramas



## dhawald3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi

can somone please tell me which software do I have to use to get this kind of panorama


----------



## BYoung (Apr 6, 2008)

It's really all about the software 

Here is a easy tutorial I found on it. I've never done one but I've wanted to for a while. Hope the link helps you out.

http://www.3drender.com/light/PolarPan/index.htm


----------



## goodoneian (Apr 7, 2008)

here is another relatively easy tutorial on how to do it. if you click the link towards the bottom that says "click here for a gallery to this technique" it takes you step by step with pictures to make it easy to understand.

http://www.popphoto.com/popularphotographyfeatures/4457/digital-toolbox-going-global.html


----------



## Garbz (Apr 8, 2008)

BYoung said:


> It's really all about the software



No it's not. Globe Panoramas have a heck of a lot of foreground detail as well as background detail. This is one of the few types of panoramas I will say at least more than half the time you will NEED a panoramic tripod head to prevent parallax errors.

Luckily you could make one out of wood, and a few nuts  Just google DIY Panoramic tripod.


----------



## goodoneian (Apr 8, 2008)

Garbz said:


> No it's not. Globe Panoramas have a heck of a lot of foreground detail as well as background detail. This is one of the few types of panoramas I will say at least more than half the time you will NEED a panoramic tripod head to prevent parallax errors.
> 
> Luckily you could make one out of wood, and a few nuts  Just google DIY Panoramic tripod.



what's a panoramic tripod? i've never heard of one.

i thought my first attempt came out decent, aside from the fact that the center of the picture got all swirly

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24072109@N07/2397609498/


----------



## royalWITHcheese2 (Apr 8, 2008)

goodoneian said:


> i thought my first attempt came out decent, aside from the fact that the center of the picture got all swirly
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24072109@N07/2397609498/



That looks great to me. I can't wait to try this...


----------



## Garbz (Apr 8, 2008)

They rotate the camera around the nodal point of the lens, and not the sensor. This means that there are zero parallax problems when stitching (things in the foreground not being in the same place related to the background in 2 different images)

http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Panoramic-Tripod-Head


----------

